
Superhuman of IoT, modern tool to control a smart home with keyboard shortcuts - demtzu
https://www.lazy-app.com
======
kimtai
cool stuff, I wish it was available on PC

~~~
demtzu
Thank you so much for your return Kimtai ! Unfortunately a windows app is not
on the roadmap yet but I want to see what’s going on with the launch, I
already feel that a lot of people interested in IoT are not on the apple
ecosystem! So it's definitely something I'll consider :)

